# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Red eye, big eye treefrog and 3 green treefrogs with a female and male anole in there in a 100 gallon tank

## nightfire213

Is this healthy for them, they havent fought or killed each other and they're all the same size (frogs) the anoles dont bother them whatsoever and i was wondering if just feeding them crickets is fine...i added a few superworms in there is that okay?

----------


## clownonfire

> Is this healthy for them, they havent fought or killed each other and they're all the same size (frogs) the anoles dont bother them whatsoever and i was wondering if just feeding them crickets is fine...i added a few superworms in there is that okay?


Nightfire, your frogs should be separated as soon as now. Yes, they can stress one another, even in such a big tank. Moreover, these frogs have different needs (for example, your big eyed tree frog needs much more humidity than your green tree frogs, and all should have the right environment for their survival). And as if this wasn't enough, your frogs have natural toxins, different ones, which might be lethal to the other species.

If you don't have any more tanks, now would be a good time to invest in some. Remember, you have tree frogs, they should have long vertical tanks.

----------


## Leefrogs

Very good Eric.  All these frogs are nocternal, and anoles hopping around all day would stress them out. I have two very mellow species, and they get irritated when I'm doing things in the cage when they're sleeping.  Which is all of 5-10 minutes, not all day long.

Mixing species is only accepted if u have a PHD in zoology

----------


## Brit

I agree with Eric and Ginger. I would separate your frogs immediately, it's bad for them in every way possible. Anoles should never be kept with frogs either, for the reason Ginger has mentioned.

----------


## nightfire213

well if this was all true how come they're all happy, comfortable and not ill? last time i checked nature isnt a relaxed environment either and i have the humidity level on set well ..the anoles keep to themselves and i added a waterfall and with a bunch of filters and red eye tree frogs and the big eye tree frogs have toxins? as in the captive breds? mmmm are you guys sure because i got them all when they were babies even the anoles and i had them for about 4 months and they're active, fatty cakes and croak all night

----------


## clownonfire

Hi, we are here to help you and give you the soundest advice we can. For you and your frogs. It doesn't matter if they were raised together, and went to school together, and perhaps watched a few episodes of the Simpsons together... Your frogs have different requirements and they should be applied if you want them to live a long and healthy life. 

Again, Big-Eyed tree frog: Lots of humidity. American Green tree frog: Not so much. 

And this is not taking in consideration the skin toxicity of each species and their unhealthy effect on the other species.... Lethal.

And yes, we're sure... 

Eric

----------


## Kurt

I would add that it may take some time before you begin to see a problem, and by the time you do it will be too late to do anything. Also there is the cross infection risk, considering most of what you have listed are normally wild caught. There all going to have different gut loads of parasites and other pahogens.

Oh and Ginger its PhD, not PHD.  :Smile:

----------

